# Failure to configure ip



## Laurenmalone (Dec 20, 2019)

Both my phone and my tablet cannot connect saying failure to configure IP. And it doesn't work like any other hotspot either. It is not Xfinity.I got everything I've done the airplane mode thing I've done the reboot everything change the static IP I can't make it work and I am agoraphobic genealogist who never leaves the house this is an emergency and I can't get anybody to help me. My phone is simple it's a TracFone my tablet is a Samsung tab a


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Laurenmalone said:


> And it doesn't work like any other hotspot either. It is not Xfinity.


What (brand and model) is "it"?

Why are you trying to use a static IP configuration?


----------

